# In need of sperm!! ~



## fizzysoul (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,
I am a newbie. My DH and I have been TTC for 18 months. I have PCOS so got us referred early as I was worried we might have problems.
Hubbies SA came back as nil, which was a bit of a shock. We have just had a failed surgical sperm retrieval, which was really dissapointing as I was half way through a monitoring cycle which was abandoned, as no point in continuing. Plus DH had gone through all that for nothing.
The only option available to us now is sperm donation. From what I've seen on the internet there is a long wait for donors. The clinic we are at also say they don't even offer sperm donation , which is dissapointing as felt comfortable there.
I feel like we are just waiting arouind not achieving anything, so have started to look at clinics abroad. But don't really know where to start to find one that is right for us. Am v confused.   All of our friends are parents or pregnant, and as much as I don't resent them for it, I just feel like our life is on hold.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi fizzysoul

I just wanted to give you a big welcome to the group. My DH and I found out last month that he seems to be producing no sperm so I can understand the shock. We are just waiting to find out if there are any stuck in there )

You will find lots of positive stories here and I recommend you have a good look round, I'm sure somebody who knows all the threads will be along soon with some links.

Big hugs

Heather


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya fizzysoul

welcome to Fertility Friends

I am sure you will find lots of advice and support on the pages here

Sorry to hear about your Dh

Heres a link to the tx abroad threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

and a link for the male factor boards

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

and finally a link for the donor sperm boards

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

If you need any help finding your way around feel free to shout up

Emxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Fizzysoul
I know from personal experience about the shock of finding you need to use sperm donation to create your family but don't give up on UK clinics just yet.  There is much more donated sperm around than donated eggs and having treatment here means that your child will have the opportunity and right to have identifiable information about his/her donor if they choose when they are 18.  Have a look at the web site of the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority www.hfea.gov.uk for information about all UK clinics.  Give some a ring and ask about the availability of donated sperm, and then look at our web site www.dcnetwork.org for support, information and guidance around creating a family this way and being open with friends, family and any child you conceive.
Best of luck
Olivia
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Fizzysoul
  I am sorry to read your news, I hope that with the links and infomation found here on FF that you will soon have a plan of action that suits you both, to have your family.

Emily left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, I have one or two to add 

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Fizzysoul and welcome
I just typed a really long message to you and the internet lost it!! 
It looks like you have been left some good information. 
I feel for you as we found out DP has 0 sperm and he went through the op as well - such a trauma - to recieve bad news. 
Our local clinic doesn't have sperm but after a long, serious battle with the PCT, we have been referred, that treatment starts soon. In the interim we paid for 2 private DIUIs - both BFN unfortunately.  I just emailed all relatively local (i.e. within 2 hours) clinics to ask if they had sperm - there is a serious shortage and it is  getting worse - I am really worried. 
It is an awful time for you both and thoughts are with you.  
If you want to PM me about anything feel free. 
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Fizzysoul - welcome to FF I think your right about the shortage of sperm me and DH live in Yorkshire and started treatment DIUI last month we struggled to find sperm and we were told there was no match at all in the country after a couple of weeks of searching our clinic found us a match (actually a choice of three!) and bought our sperm frm the London Womens Clinc and had it transfered to manchester - so please dont loose hope it's just a case of shopping around!! Lots of luck to you and DH

CXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi carrott
Just curious - how does it work buying sperm and transferring it? How much, what is the process etc. etc.??
Thanks 
Tiny


----------



## Lee Wray (Aug 10, 2007)

Fizzysoul,

Unfortunately you are not alone in this predicament. As I am in the same boat my heart goes out to you and your husband as I know first hand how hard this is to deal with. We are on the waiting list for sperm at the moment.

Before you start looking abroad, have a look at the clinics this side of the water. I am not sure which one is closest to you but I think that the HFEA website may be able to point you in the right direction. For issues surrounding using donor sperm I have found the Donor Conception Network a brilliant resource. Be prepared to ball your eyes out though as some of the stories really touch a nerve.

No words I can write here can make things any better for you but please take solice in the fact that there are others in the same situation who can offer advice or a shoulder to cry on.

Keep talking to each other is the best advice I can give to you.


Stay in touch


Hugs and bubbles



Lee
xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya Tiny,

You basically find a sperm bank which can match you, once you have chosen your match your clinic will send for the sperm through a courier and then store it at your clinic for use.

We paid the LWC direct but I think some clinics will pay it for you and then you just pay your own clinic  -we bought six ampules and the cost of the courier came to £720

Hope this helps 

take care

cXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Carrott
That is handy to know - sounds very simple, is it that easy? Are sperm banks located at the clinics or are they separate? 
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Tiny, I m not really sure if they are separate I think they are probably mostly attatched to clinics It is pretty easy if they have a match!!

Best Wishes

Cxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi fizzysoul, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------

